# [Hardware] Nexus 7 Inductive Charging Mod (using Palm Touchstones)



## rwhitby (Jun 10, 2012)

Got a couple of spare Palm Touchstones lying around? You can use them to inductively charge your Nexus 7:
















































Full details in a series of 12 posts at Google+, start at http://goo.gl/2gxd5 for the full story.

-- Rod


----------



## rwhitby (Jun 10, 2012)

I extended this mod a bit:
























-- Rod


----------



## rwhitby (Jun 10, 2012)

Now I have four of them 










-- Rod


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

That's so awesome.

Is the charging relatively speedy (close to stock, rather)?


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Really cool. Mom used to have a palm pre. Wonder if it came with one and of so she still has it.

What did they come with?


----------

